# Recall On Innova, Evo, California Natural



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Natura Pet Products is recalling four of its dry dog foods due to possible contamination with Salmonella bacteria. Products include Evo, Innova, California Natural, and Healthwise dog foods.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

they sure aren't very specific, are they!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Well Well What Else is New-Here we go again!!!!!!*
*Home Cooking might be the only way to go. These recalls will never end. The debates go on.**


----------



## tokipoki (Jun 20, 2012)

If you go to their website and look at the page with the voluntary recall announcement, they've added the link to a pdf containing all of the affected lots (hope the link works). 

http://www.naturapet.com/voluntary_recall/Natura - Affected Products.pdf


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for letting us know, April. The choices get slimmer each day!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I used to feed my kids Innova, back when it was a trusted company. The minute I heard that they were bought out by Proctor and Gamble, I switched. At one time Iams used to be among the best. The mega food companies buy small companies with a good reputation and ruin them. Iams is now junk food and Innova is not what it used to be.


----------

